# If you follow FEMA guidelines, you're dead!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

THIS PITIFUL MESS IS WHAT THEY SUGGEST AS A MEDICAL KIT: 

Basic Disaster Supplies Kit
Recommended Supplies List

A basic emergency supply kit could include the following recommended items:

Water, one gallon of water per person per day for at least three days, for drinking and sanitation
Food, at least a three-day supply of non-perishable food
Battery-powered or hand crank radio and a NOAA Weather Radio with tone alert and extra batteries for both
Flashlight and extra batteries
First aid kit
Whistle to signal for help
Dust mask to help filter contaminated air and plastic sheeting and duct tape to shelter-in-place
Moist towelettes, garbage bags and plastic ties for personal sanitation
Wrench or pliers to turn off utilities
Manual can opener for food
Local maps
Cell phone with chargers, inverter or solar charger

Additional Emergency Supplies
First Aid Kit
Supplies for Unique Needs

In any emergency a family member or you yourself may suffer an injury. If you have these basic first aid supplies you are better prepared to help your loved ones when they are hurt.

Knowing how to treat minor injuries can make a difference in an emergency. You may consider taking a first aid class, but simply having the following things can help you stop bleeding, prevent infection and assist in decontamination.

Two pairs of Latex or other sterile gloves if you are allergic to Latex
Sterile dressings to stop bleeding
Cleansing agent/soap and antibiotic towelettes
Antibiotic ointment
Burn ointment
Adhesive bandages in a variety of sizes
Eye wash solution to flush the eyes or as general decontaminant
Thermometer
Prescription medications you take every day such as insulin, heart medicine and asthma inhalers. You should periodically rotate medicines to account for expiration dates.
Prescribed medical supplies such as glucose and blood pressure monitoring equipment and supplies

Non-prescription drugs:

Aspirin or non-aspirin pain reliever
Anti-diarrhea medication
Antacid
Laxative

Other first aid supplies:

Scissors
Tweezers
Tube of petroleum jelly or other lubricant

*I have this junk in my medicine cabinet, who besides me thinks this list is a joke!?*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus, them lists be fer a short term disaster, a duration a 72 hours till help comes. Be fer the average joe till FEMA can get on there way. In FEMA's defense, ifin folk would have that much stuff on hand an foller direction, many a the problems wouldn't exist. Ifin they tell em ta evacuate cause the hurricanes gonna hit, dang, get outa town! Tornado be a bit different, ya don't get 3 days warnin on that.

Now, me, I got lots more stuff then what they list.

Fer folk on this site, yeah, that list kinda wimpy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its skimpy even for an apartment dweller. 
I take more medical supplies camping! LOL


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are going to do whatever the gov says then the most important would be the 
Anti-diarrhea medication


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus, gotta remember, most folk ain't sure how ta use a band aide. Be why they run ta the doctor fer everthin!

We have well stocked kits in each vehicle an all our bags. But then again, look where were at!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The woods is good training. =)


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just remember, after 3 days everything is magically better!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

JimMadsen said:


> Just remember, after 3 days everything is magically better!


No, but in the natural disaster world, that be the average time before other agency's can get mobilized an start gettin help ta the area.

Fer folk like us, it be peanuts, but remember, ain't everbody like us. This be fer the sheeple. If we could get most a the sheeple on board with the 72 hour kit, they'd be more of em preppin.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well you got to start somewhere. A lot of people wouldnt even think of having this set up and ready to go at a moments notice, its better then nothing. But yeah compared to what a lot of people have that are on this site its not much. But they cant exactly tell people to buy gask masks and an AR15 and not make people panic now can they? LOL


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Magus, gotta remember, most folk ain't sure how ta use a band aide. Be why they run ta the doctor fer everthin!
> 
> We have well stocked kits in each vehicle an all our bags. But then again, look where were at!


I didn't think Iowa even had 'hollers', but then again, I *am* from Ohio's Amish Country, and lived in Miz Ur Uhh (Missouri), so I just might be biased...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I didn't think Iowa even had 'hollers', but then again, I *am* from Ohio's Amish Country, and lived in Miz Ur Uhh (Missouri), so I just might be biased...


Not sure where you have a pretty mouth Ohio is but Im thinking it must be down south


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> If you follow FEMA guidelines, you're dead!


Maybe that's what they want! There's only so much room in the bunker you know.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the list you guys suggested to me on another thread was more complete then this. 
Who listens to FEMA?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I didn't think Iowa even had 'hollers', but then again, I *am* from Ohio's Amish Country, and lived in Miz Ur Uhh (Missouri), so I just might be biased...


Oh we got em. Be tucked away in the secret places what most folk won't bother ta look fer. Be why I'm happiest when in the woods.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Quite honestly, anything that makes people start preparing to be a little more self sufficient and less dependant on others in an emergency is a good thing. Yeah, most people here have more than that in their vehicles, but many people have a whole lot of nothing to fall back on if the power goes out, or a storm hits, or name your flavor of shtf. Who knows, if everybody put those items away for trouble, maybe it would spark some interest in returing to a time of personal responsiblity and self reliance.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a better kit crammed into a rusty 50 cal can that their entire list.


----------

